# Any tips on how to kill Ghazghkull Thraka?



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

I play black Templars. i dont really want to get close to Ghazghkull...which makes me feel weird because basic Templar strategy is to have the whole army pulled toward the enemy. but Thraka is just a monster in general and i am interested to see suggestions of any kind and from any army point of view on the best ways to kill him.


----------



## tastytaste (Mar 31, 2009)

Normally I would say stay back and shoot him and his buddies to death. I think in his case you really have to get right up in his face and into CC, of course with you getting the charge off not him. The reason for this is while he will tear you a new one, having him use his Prophet of the Waaaagh early will be better for the rest of your army in the long run. Changing your general army MO just for Ghaz is not a good idea.


----------



## Bolshavic (Dec 8, 2008)

*Dont kill him.......*

He only has ldrship 9 good but not infallible, being BT Im assuming u have a crusader or 3?
If so tank shock him and his boyz and force him out the board. I know he hits hard but 1 poor roll when he tries to stop the tank and squish hes dead or when/if he fails morale just keep with in 6" forcing him of the board.
If its a regualar opponent and you are worried about ldrship9 field a inquisitor and cullexus assassin drop his ldrship to 9.
A couple of times this point sink of a character (who cost nearly as much as a land raider) fails, Im sure your opponent will shelve him and try something new to combat your tactics.


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

Get right up close to the bastard and stick him one. Thats how I've killed him everytime. Mate of mine plays orks and loves fielding the bugger. I say hes not that great at fightin', just get up close with a squad and a character, preferably a chaplain, and just beat him to the ground. 
Last time I killed him, he charged my Armoured Fist squad. Stuck a good few bayonets into his gut and the bugger dropped instantly, and I only lost something like 4 guardsmen. 
But you don't play guard so perhaps shooting him is better than fightin' for BT. 
Although I don't see what the fuss is, a good basic squad with some kinda leader dude will do fine. Shoot 'im with bolt pistols then charge if ya can.
Easy peasy mate.


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

Bolshavic said:


> *Dont kill him.......*
> 
> He only has ldrship 9 good but not infallible, being BT Im assuming u have a crusader or 3?
> If so tank shock him and his boyz and force him out the board. I know he hits hard but 1 poor roll when he tries to stop the tank and squish hes dead or when/if he fails morale just keep with in 6" forcing him of the board.
> ...


Bad advise. Not only will trying to tank shock him get him in CC, but with 6-7 S10 hits he can pop a LR easy. Also, no Ork player runs him solo, he will be in a mass mob of boys or smarter yet, in a Battlewagon with Mega Nobz in toe. 

And before I hear anything about it, if hes in a Mob over 12 he will ALWAYS pass a lead test. because he has a Leadership of 12+ and you can only roll a 12 max.


Your best bet for taking him out is mass shooting or assaults. force him to take crap loads of saves, also anything AP1/2 and power weapons is a good bonus because then it is only a 5+.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Thraka is a monster but there are some ways to take him down with templars.

THe first thing is that he will probably be put in a transport. The first thing you want to do is crack open that transport. Get him on the ground walking in his mega-armor he is slow and purposeful which means he is in difficult ground the whole time. Vindicators are good at putting the hurt on him. Also melta or plasma weapons can hit hurt him. 

Most important thing is do not let him charge you since he gets 2 additional attacks for charging instead of one. So even if you realize he is going to charge a unit have them charge him first. Trying to get as many power weapons and fist on him as possible.

Try to keep your emporers champ away from him when possible because even if your champ puts two wounds on him Thraka will kill him in return. So you will have a dead emperors champ and thraka will still be rampaging around. 

So hit him with the vindicator or other long range and high strength weapons. Let your neophytes take as many wounds as possible.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

My friend uses one and in 5 battles since he got him he has yet to die.. :/


----------



## Bolshavic (Dec 8, 2008)

JokerGod said:


> Bad advise. Not only will trying to tank shock him get him in CC, but with 6-7 S10 hits he can pop a LR easy. Also, no Ork player runs him solo, he will be in a mass mob of boys or smarter yet, in a Battlewagon with Mega Nobz in toe.
> 
> And before I hear anything about it, if hes in a Mob over 12 he will ALWAYS pass a lead test. because he has a Leadership of 12+ and you can only roll a 12 max.
> 
> ...




Maybe not a suggestion that you like or would use but bad advice.....
Lets do the maths 1) Ghaz will auto hit only 1 hit due to tank shock no more no less, as per death or glory rules.
2) With str 10 to hurt a land raider he will require a 4 to glace or 5 to penentrate, therefor only 50% chance to do damage
3) Out of all the damage results only 66% will stop a vechile less if only a glancing
4) If the raider is equiped with extra armour ( something I disagree with but a valid option 1 of those damage options becomes mute for stopping a tank.
5) If a model fails to stop/destroy/stun the tank it is dead no ifs or buts...... 120+tonnes of metal will ruin anyones day.
So by just doing the maths the odds work in your favour.
For Your comment of getting into close combat dont fool yourself, he is going to get there sooner or later mute point, only thing you get to decide is if you allow him to pick the combat or allow yourself to decide what he kills.

With the nobz ldrship 12? No an ork mob over 11 becomes fearless, but this is a mute point as the post as I understand was how to kill Ghaz not how to kill Ghaz and the mobz with him, agreed most ppl run him with a mob.

Now yes the most obvious option is to blast the crap out of him, but I decided to post another option one that most ppl would not think of, that as the maths says can work very well. Another more boring option is to ignore him or just feed him cheep fodder to keep him tied up.

Now I play orks and know that ghaz is a monster But I refuse to field him, if I wanted to play mindless Goff tactics I would screem out blood for the blood god....... and paint red marines ( blood angels I think they are:grin

While most special toons seem hard/impossible to beat, they can all die, and as i tried to point out There is more than one way to skin a cat......


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Here's a idea which makes me laugh
Get Psycannons on him when he calls a waaagh :biggrin: because it turns his save into a invenerable so he can't get save gaint psycannons XP


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

aight, some good suugestions. now how about this situation: my buddy who plays orks is getting ghaz, and wants to attach him to a 30 boy mob with mad dok grotsnig. this means they all have feel no pain and ghaz is immune to instant death as a reminder, with an ap of 2+. haha, so any suggestions on that? we both know its a huge point value unit for orks and only other disadvantage i can think of is that it may be slower moving than he wishes. but nonetheless, it seems unstoppable. my vehicle collection aint to great yet, so i i definitely will be making some additions when i get the chance. i am leaning toward a team of predators rather than a land raider.


----------



## Ijustmadethisup4 (Apr 7, 2009)

Hello, im the guy who he (above) is trying to kill. Someone suggested to tank shock him to death, but if I failed a death or glory doesnt that count as instant death? If so, Adamantium Skull gives him "Ghazghkull is immune to instant death." I understand that he is gettin run over by a tank/raider, but keep in mind it is running over something as big as a dreadnaught that is not really a living thing anymore (mostly cyborg), and he is the prophet of the ork gods. Im pretty sure his skull protects him from the tank shock idea.

Also, i have a question myself. Instant death hits ignor "Feel no pain." But what if he is immune to instant death, would he then get the feel no pain save as well? Or would he just take a wound.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

unxpekted22 said:


> aight, some good suugestions. now how about this situation: my buddy who plays orks is getting ghaz, and wants to attach him to a 30 boy mob with mad dok grotsnig. this means they all have feel no pain and ghaz is immune to instant death as a reminder, with an ap of 2+. haha, so any suggestions on that? we both know its a huge point value unit for orks and only other disadvantage i can think of is that it may be slower moving than he wishes. but nonetheless, it seems unstoppable. my vehicle collection aint to great yet, so i i definitely will be making some additions when i get the chance. i am leaning toward a team of predators rather than a land raider.


Why not a Vindicator? Being a mob of 30 you can't miss


----------



## Ijustmadethisup4 (Apr 7, 2009)

I just read the rulls with death or glory and it appears that it WOULD kill him. But he is in a unit and doesnt have to actually do it.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

wow yeah that would be a good idea wouldnt it. with 30 boys he could still get either to the vindicator or get into an ssault with another unit so i couldn't shoot at him until hes dead. definitely would be a big help though. i imagine he'd do everything he could do to destroy the vindicator quickly too.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

unxpekted22 said:


> wow yeah that would be a good idea wouldnt it. with 30 boys he could still get either to the vindicator or get into an ssault with another unit so i couldn't shoot at him until hes dead. definitely would be a big help though. i imagine he'd do everything he could do to destroy the vindicator quickly too.


There's a simple answer to them-You ensure the Vindicator is in front and with worrys from Ork (and their appaling accuracy) you simply smoke or hide behind a building and then suprise attack the Nob squad and the tactical marines just go ahead, the Vindicator has got enough speed on it afterall.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Send him a cyanide laced cookie.

Honestly, a Space Marine Tactical Squad can probably do it. The sergeant just needs a power fist. The squad might get mauled by a mob of Boyz (or nobz) being lead by Ghazghkull, but as long as the sergeant lives to swing, you can seriously injure him. The trick, as is the trick to fighting against Orks in general, is to deny them the charge. You have more attacks to throw at them as a result, and they have not only fewer attacks, but a lower initiative and strength to boot. Orks depend on getting the charge and weight of numbers, so if you can deny them one of those, you're off to a good start in any event. The Big Boss is ultimately just a tougher Warboss, and if you can last two rounds of combat with him and his unit, you can kill him with a power fist more often than not.


----------



## Bolshavic (Dec 8, 2008)

lol the old uber unit :biggrin:

heres some ways to beat it 1) vindies, as rules for FNP stat you get no save from weapons that allow no save, so a high ap 5" template or 2 will blow huge chunks out of this squad. Range of 24" will be no problem as at that size he will not be able to mount on trukk or wagon.
 2) the rules for maddok says he *must* move as fast as possible and assault the nearest enemy, so use a couple of small combat bait squads, to run him all around the place, I say a couple cause when Ghaz calls his waaagh 1 squad will be in range no matter where they are, so a couple to combat this. A cheap skimmer/bike could do the same and for some more fun run him back towards his deployment zone.
Problem with this uber unit is he will have little else so for a small outlay u can make it a non issue while the rest of your army just mops up those few boyz not good enough for the ubermob :grin:


----------



## Bolshavic (Dec 8, 2008)

Ijustmadethisup4 said:


> Hello, im the guy who he (above) is trying to kill. Someone suggested to tank shock him to death, but if I failed a death or glory doesnt that count as instant death? If so, Adamantium Skull gives him "Ghazghkull is immune to instant death." I understand that he is gettin run over by a tank/raider, but keep in mind it is running over something as big as a dreadnaught that is not really a living thing anymore (mostly cyborg), and he is the prophet of the ork gods. Im pretty sure his skull protects him from the tank shock idea.
> 
> Also, i have a question myself. Instant death hits ignor "Feel no pain." But what if he is immune to instant death, would he then get the feel no pain save as well? Or would he just take a wound.


 

As u read the rules are pretty clear about death or glory succeed or death, and u are absolutely right he doesnt have to do it a nob with PK could try, or evan better you dont have to attempt death or glory, you just move out of the way, and with his waaagh charge a vechile could not get far enough away to not get counter charged.


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

Bol, you missed the point. There is no need to death or Glory with Ghaz, it would be a waist. just move out the way and then turn around than assault the tank on his next turn, it makes one very dead LR.

Tanks shock is never a good option to hit Ghaz with. If you don't have the power to take him down in CC they you can only stand back and shoot the crap out of his unit.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

tank shock is fun against guys like Gazkull... you aren't gonna make him run but you can nudge him around. Use empty/useless transports to push him about... esp good to get him out of charge range (if he's 10-11" away from one of your unit).
You never know you might get lucky and he might choose to death or glory 33% chance to kill Gazkull (even though he's immune to instant death he'll still be removed if he doesnt stop it).


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

I would go with shooting the hell out of his squad with some heavy duty artillery, Vindicators, or predators with heavy bolters should work nicely.
When his squad is whittled down, drive your LR up 12" to him, unload your squad and assault the hell out of him. Powerfists and such do wonders.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

unxpekted22 said:


> my buddy who plays orks is getting ghaz, and wants to attach him to a 30 boy mob with mad dok grotsnig.


Oh this is the worst possible combination possible. With mad dok having blood lust you can use an attack bike or land speeder to move that big slow ubber unit any where you want. Just make the attack bike or landspeeder the closest enemy model to the unit and the doc will chase it allowing you to use the vindicator to blast the unit to pieces as well as any other fire power you want to pour into that unit. So you won't have to worry about Ghazi unit the doc is dead or he pulls Ghazi out of the unit leaving him standing alone. Since Ghazi is in mega armor the whole big 30 man mob must move at Ghazi's speed so the maximum they will move is 6 inches and since he wears mega-armor no running either.

If he does this then keep your squads away from him and blast him to pieces. Use the rest of your army to bash the rest of his army.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah, Gazkull's biggest weakness is his speed... I've suicided a LS:storm with 5 wolf scouts before now just to take out a truck with gaz and mega armoured nobz in it- won me the game since it took him the rest of the game to get close to me (at which point I just hopped in my LRC and rhino and ran away)


----------



## Ijustmadethisup4 (Apr 7, 2009)

morfangdakka said:


> Oh this is the worst possible combination possible. With mad dok having blood lust you can use an attack bike or land speeder to move that big slow ubber unit any where you want. Just make the attack bike or landspeeder the closest enemy model to the unit and the doc will chase it allowing you to use the vindicator to blast the unit to pieces as well as any other fire power you want to pour into that unit. So you won't have to worry about Ghazi unit the doc is dead or he pulls Ghazi out of the unit leaving him standing alone. Since Ghazi is in mega armor the whole big 30 man mob must move at Ghazi's speed so the maximum they will move is 6 inches and since he wears mega-armor no running either.
> 
> If he does this then keep your squads away from him and blast him to pieces. Use the rest of your army to bash the rest of his army.



I plan on just using a painboy with ghaz and the boyz, grotsnig will be with some nobs.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

JokerGod said:


> Bol, you missed the point. There is no need to death or Glory with Ghaz, it would be a waist. just move out the way and then turn around than assault the tank on his next turn, it makes one very dead LR.
> 
> Tanks shock is never a good option to hit Ghaz with. If you don't have the power to take him down in CC they you can only stand back and shoot the crap out of his unit.


Actually, sending an empty rhino at him is a great idea. More than likely they will not death or glory it. If they do, they may blow it up and have to make saves against it. If they do not, then they have to decide if next turn they will assault it. If they do, then you get one more turn to shoot the crap out of him, since he is not technically locked in combat, you can still blow him away with another squad and if he doesn't assault it, you just constantly drive the thing through his line to annoy the crap out of him. 

That isn't to mention the fact that he can't move within 1" of the Rhino unless he is going to assault it, in which case, since he is slow and purposeful, he is losing precious ground each time and getting shot at more by your men.


----------



## Wu-Tang-Tau (Apr 2, 2009)

I'd love to kill Ghazghkull with pariahs  I am sure a squad of sword bretherns can kill him!


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Ijustmadethisup4 said:


> I plan on just using a painboy with ghaz and the boyz, grotsnig will be with some nobs.


You can plan it as much as you want but you cant do it- painboyz can never be in a Boyz unit unless you use Doc Grotznik
otherwise it would be everyone's first choice- 4+cover, 4+FNP would be just wrong


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

i like that rhino idea...still gotta buy the vindicator though.


----------

